# "I was bitten" TV Show.



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi,

Just wondering how many of you have seen the TV series "I was Bitten" on Quest (its 9pm on Sundays) and I wondered what you guys with experience of these kinda animals thought about it?

I'm not a DWA keeper, but find the program absolutley fascinating - lots of info about how different types of venom work and how dangerous beasties deak with situations.

Its not just venomous repitles, in this weeks episode there was an envenomation of a young girl from a Venomous snake? (not sure which one but it was a neurotoxin) and a Western Diamondback Rattler alongside an aligator attack and someone with Botfly larvae....


----------



## Woodworm (Aug 26, 2012)

I saw one episode when a guy got bit on the belly by a cobra. It was far to hard core for me lol. The hole in the guys belly after he burst the wound in the shower after 10 days and all the puss, blood and narcotic tissue came out was to much for a Sunday night lol


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

I think you might mean necrotic tissue. Narcotic is a teeny bit different :lol2:


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Woodworm said:


> I saw one episode when a guy got bit on the belly by a cobra. It was far to hard core for me lol. The hole in the guys belly after he burst the wound in the shower after 10 days and all the puss, blood and narcotic tissue came out was to much for a Sunday night lol


I watched that one it was disturbing lol

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*narcotic*

Its "narcotics!" id have to have before handling these venomous snakes you lot have:2thumb:
Chris


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

iv watched alot of these they are very interesting to watch and make you fully aware of the danger iv been keeping hots for only 8 years and give them the respect they deserve.....:2thumb:great show....


----------

